# Hello from Canada, new to forum, but have a question



## Richard-N1755L (Jul 9, 2021)

Hello everyone,

My name is Richard, I only got my first DSLR in 2012 and have not had much time to perfect the craft, but still trying to improve.  Hope to learn more here.

As you might notice here, I have an preference for HDRs and panoramas:  



https://imgur.com/a/01UEQId


Some of those photos are taken with only dumbphones, I expect the DSLR ones are obvious... I just collected a bunch of photos to throw into that Imgur gallery.

=====

Something I wanted to ask of anyone here who might be a professional photographer... not certain what section to post in, this seemed like the most logical place to ask.

I work at an electrical company and we've been installing decorative LED lighting for new Condo developments and I've been taking photos of the lighting after installation, but I don't want to keep "giving away" my photos (I'm paid for time taking the photos, and some post-processing time), my boss said he could get the developers to hire me, so I was hoping that some of you professional photographers might be able to suggest what price range my photos might merit, and how I should be selling them (outright, or licensing).  Or am I better off getting paid my photo-taking time and a few hours of post-processing time from my current employer?

An example is this photo:  [APG]-IMG_0288_89_90-IMG_0309_10_11_0000-awm.jpg

That photo is a composite of 24 photos, 8 HDRs stitched together to create a photo that could easily be printed to 12ft in height and still show beautifully crisp detail up close.  The file is 112MB, which is why I need to link to my GDrive.

I know the building on the right needs to be straightened, I'm trying to figure out how to do that in Affinity Photo which I've just purchased.  I'm wondering what a photo like that is worth, what is a reasonable amount for me to ask for, or should I not be asking for an amount, but rather licensing it (or some other method)?  Or what I should ask to be paid to take these photos for the condo developer.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


----------

